# Just got this offer from Marriott resale Operations



## rsackett (Apr 1, 2013)

I contacted Marriott Resale operations about listing my Manor Club for sale a little while ago.  I was surprised to get this offer today.

_"Dear Manor Club Owner:

Good day! You are receiving this communication as a result of registering an interest to sell your ownership with our Resale Operations Department.  At this time, Marriott Vacation Club (MVC) is extending an offer to list your**** Platinum Season, 2 Bedroom ownership at Marriott’s Manor Club for $8,100.  The brokerage commission for the transaction is 40% of the contract price; at closing, approximate net proceeds would be $4,860*.

In order to qualify for this offer to list, any applicable loan, maintenance fee balance and/or taxes must be current.  This offer is valid through April 8th, 2013.  If you desire to accept, you must contact the Resale Operations department no later than April 8th, 2013. 

If you desire to decline the offer to list; however, would like to remain on the registration list for future sale opportunities, please contact Resale Operations by the date indicated above.  If we do not receive a response from you by the date indicated above, it will be assumed that you no longer desire to sell and subsequently your registration may be removed from the list. "_

Those that have been through this, any idea how lone after you list it that a buyer comes through?

Ray


----------



## jesuis1837 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm selling mine and was wondering where to go...  I divorce and wont be using it anymore so I want to get rid of it....   Maybe I should contact Marriott directly?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 1, 2013)

rsackett said:


> I contacted Marriott Resale operations about listing my Manor Club for sale a little while ago.  I was surprised to get this offer today.
> 
> _"Dear Manor Club Owner:
> 
> ...



It usually takes years. You can ask them how many are on the list for your specific ownership type. In many cases the list goes into the hundreds.

If they pushed resale in the presentations they would quickly sell them all, but they are not interested in doing that. They would much rather sell the points with no other options.

Have you asked if they are interested in buying it directly from you? It's a lesser amount, but at least it won't take a decade.


----------



## m61376 (Apr 1, 2013)

I thought once they offer you a price and give you a week to decide, they are ready to consummate the deal, in which case I think they quote you something like 120 days to complete things. I thought the years on the waiting list were to get them to actually make the offer that they just made.

Hopefully someone who has been down this path will chime in with definitive info.

Good luck- it is a great deal compared to the recent resale market.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 1, 2013)

m61376 said:


> I thought once they offer you a price and give you a week to decide, they are ready to consummate the deal, in which case I think they quote you something like 120 days to complete things. I thought the years on the waiting list were to get them to actually make the offer that they just made.
> 
> Hopefully someone who has been down this path will chime in with definitive info.
> 
> Good luck- it is a great deal compared to the recent resale market.



No, this is not an offer to purchase. This is an offer to list it for sale on the resale inventory list. Marriott would act as the broker. They will always quote you the list price, or you can go to their site and see it for yourself if they have that inventory type listed.

If you go here: https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/resales/buy-weeks.shtml, and look at Manor Club, you will see that it can be purchased for the quoted $8,100. Saying yes to this deal just adds your name to the list of waiting sellers.

Alternatively they will quote you a lesser amount for a direct buyback if they are after that particular week at the moment.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Apr 1, 2013)

well....i wont then be waiting for such an offer :zzz: so i've put up mine on sale on ebay. Hope i wont get too many scams offer...:annoyed:  Thanks for the info!


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't know if Ebay is the right place to sell Manor Club.  I've seen them sell as low as $12.50 there...and the resort is definitely worth a lot more than that to anyone who goes there.

Brian


----------



## jesuis1837 (Apr 1, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> I don't know if Ebay is the right place to sell Manor Club.  I've seen them sell as low as $12.50 there...and the resort is definitely worth a lot more than that to anyone who goes there.
> 
> Brian



I've seen 1500$ and 2500$ for platinum season as i own so i'm taking my chances!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 1, 2013)

jesuis1837 said:


> I've seen 1500$ and 2500$ for platinum season as i own so i'm taking my chances!



Unfortunately it is the known operator's fetching the better prices. I have noticed individuals get quite a bit less. I think it's obvious which one is yours so you somehow managed to advertise ;-). I am betting you will have a few Tuggers in on the bidding.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 1, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> No, this is not an offer to purchase. This is an offer to list it for sale on the resale inventory list......Saying yes to this deal just adds your name to the list of waiting sellers.



Years ago (and I mean many years ago) when Marriott had decent Resale and Rental Programs I was on the list to sell my Sabal Palms Week.  It took 3 years for me to get to the top of the list.  The nice thing back then was that they not only sold it for more than I paid for it but rented it out for me during the interim where even after their commission the rent I received was in excess of my MFs.

George


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 1, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It usually takes years. You can ask them how many are on the list for your specific ownership type. In many cases the list goes into the hundreds.



I have read though that once they offer the actual listing and have you sign a listing agreement that it usually doesn't take years to sell. Perhaps within a year. It does take years to get to the top of the list to be offered a listing. Some people may never make it to the top of the list now.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 1, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I have read though that once they offer the actual listing and have you sign a listing agreement that it usually doesn't take years to sell. Perhaps within a year. It does take years to get to the top of the list to be offered a listing. Some people may never make it to the top of the list now.



I misunderstood then, because when I was on the phone with them, they basically quoted the first paragraph of the OP's email, complete with the dollar amount. They also were clear that the list was long for my specific ownership and well over 300. I took the buyback option, which was also verbal, but followed with an email. I assumed that had I taken the list option they would have quickly followed with the OP's email instead of the buyback email I received. I didn't realize the verbal quote to list wasn't the same thing that the OP is referring to. 

To the OP, how long has it been since you added your name to the list?

Edit:  Verbally they may have said "At this time the list price is $xxxx.xx". That might be the difference in my situation.


----------



## rsackett (Apr 22, 2013)

Update,

We filled out a listing agreement and sent it in on April 5, 2013.  at that time they told me I was number 8 on the waiting list to sell my Manor Club.

Today I received the following message:

"_Dear Mr. and Mrs. XXXXXXX:

I am pleased to advise that we have identified a potential buyer for your Manor Club ownership labeled, MA*XXXX*XX*X. The first year of occupancy to the buyer will be 2014. The purchase amount is for the listed price of $8,100.

At this point, the buyer has verbally agreed to purchase your ownership; however, we are awaiting their executed Contract of Sale and deposit. We will provide you with an update on the status of your sale within the next few weeks.

During the sale process, keep the following in mind:

Cancellation: If you no longer desire to sell, notify our Resale Operations office immediately to avoid being charged fees. Please take note of your Open Listing Agreement, Section 2. Commission:

In the event of default by purchaser or Seller, the party in default shall be responsible for attorney’s fees and costs of closing agent in preparation of closing.

In the event of default on the part of the Seller under this Agreement or the Contract of Sale, Marriott reserves the right to immediately terminate this Open Listing Agreement and/or not enter into any new or renewed listing agreements with Seller.

Usage – Caution!: While your week is in pending sale status, do not take usage action that would prevent the buyer’s first year occupancy, 2014, as this action will result in the cancellation of your sale. Such usage action includes but is not limited to:

Entering a rental agreement – either with Marriott Vacation Club or on your own.
Exchanging with an external company, i.e. Interval International
Trading usage for Marriott Rewards points

Marriott Vacation Club Destinations™: Please contact us immediately if you decide to enroll your week in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations™ Program while your ownership is in pending sale status. 

Payments: To avoid any delays with closing or a potential sale cancellation, maintain a current account for maintenance fees and loan payments.

If you should have any questions, please feel free to contact us at Resale Operations, Monday – Friday, 9am to 5pm EST at 866-682-4547.

Best regards,

XXXX XXXXX
Resale Manager
Marriott Vacation Club International
6649 Westwood Blvd., Suite 500
Orlando, FL 32821"_

I am VERY surprised this is happening this fast!

Ray


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 22, 2013)

Do you remember when you first called the Resale Dept about having your name added to the list of owners who were interested in selling???   I contacted them about 4 years ago and supposedly they added my name to the long list and I have never heard anything further.


----------



## rsackett (Apr 22, 2013)

KathyPet said:


> Do you remember when you first called the Resale Dept about having your name added to the list of owners who were interested in selling???   I contacted them about 4 years ago and supposedly they added my name to the long list and I have never heard anything further.



Kathy,

I contacted then March 14, 2013.  They did say that they purge their list every year, and you must contact them if you want your name to stay on the list.

Ray


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 22, 2013)

$4860 is a great deal considering these are selling on ebay for around $1k.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow, I guess everyone who wants to get on the list should call Jan 1 and everyone who wants to remain on the list should call in December to verify that they want to stay on the list.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 22, 2013)

_Moderator Note:_

Most of us realize that there's a difference between the two offers that may be made by Marriott Resales Operations, one being Marriott acting as the broker to re-sell your Week to another buyer and the other being Marriott buying back your Week.

This thread references the first but the discussion invariably brings up questions of the second.  Please refer to the Marriott is BUYING BACK TIMESHARES thread for those answers as well as confirmed, ongoing reports of Weeks which have been bought back by Marriott.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 22, 2013)

rsackett said:


> Kathy,
> 
> I contacted then March 14, 2013.  They did say that they purge their list every year, and you must contact them if you want your name to stay on the list.
> 
> Ray



So, do they happen to tell anyone on the list that they purge every year? Exactly what would be the point in the purge? I find a blanket purge hard to believe considering I was told on January 7, 2013 that there were 356 names on the list for an Ocean Pointe Silver Season 2BR. No way they purged that specific list.


----------



## rsackett (Apr 22, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> So, do they happen to tell anyone on the list that they purge every year? Exactly what would be the point in the purge? I find a blanket purge hard to believe considering I was told on January 7, 2013 that there were 356 names on the list for an Ocean Pointe Silver Season 2BR. No way they purged that specific list.



All I can say is what I was told.

Ray


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 23, 2013)

rsackett said:


> All I can say is what I was told.
> 
> Ray



I understand but I think it would be an odd practice and I know for sure that they do not purge at every resort. In my case I was told that some of the names on the list had been there for several years.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 23, 2013)

rsackett said:


> They did say that they purge their list every year, and you must contact them if you want your name to stay on the list.



I think someone may have told you wrong.  Although it was many years ago I waited 3 years for my Week to rise to the top of the list.  I never had to reauthorize it but it was worth waiting as Marriott sold it for me for more than I paid for it.  In the interim I either used it, traded it, or rented it.

George


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe it is different for each resort.  Otherwise it would seem strange that someone who listed in early April of 2013 would make it to the top of the list for Manor Club by Mid April for the commissioned Marriott resale.  Maybe it was just a lucky mistake for the OP.  I think the going buy back rate was closer to $2400 for a platinum week.


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 23, 2013)

Are you kidding me?   Here I have been sitting for 4 years waiting for my name to reach the top of the list for MVCI resales to sell my MMC and now I find out that they purge the list yearly so My name is not even on it!!!!!!!
When I originally called and added my name I was told that the list was very long so it would take a very long ime to get to the top.  I can guarantee you I was certainly never told that they purge the list yearly and I certainly was not contacted by MVCI to see if IQ wanted to remain on the wait list.

I cannot tell you how furious and upset I am about this.


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 23, 2013)

Just got off the phone with Marriott resales dept.  According to the gentleman I spoke to I called them to list my unit in 2009 and am still on the list of owners who want to sell.  In fact I am so close to the top of the list he is going to send me out the formal listing agreement to sign and return. They only maintain about 10 or so formal signed listing agreements for each property.  When they sell some off they then contact the next names on the wait list.

They have sold 81 platinum MMC weeks in the last 12 months.  If you list with them for Marriott to sell for you you net $4860.00.
If you do a direct buy back with Marriott you net $2100.00


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 23, 2013)

Are you still "furious and upset"?

George


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 23, 2013)

No, but only because what Rsackett was told about them purging the wait list yearly appears to be another case of MVCI staff making it up as they go along.


----------



## rsackett (Apr 23, 2013)

KathyPet said:


> No, but only because what Rsackett was told about them purging the wait list yearly appears to be another case of MVCI staff making it up as they go along.



Glad it worked out for you.  

I have NO IDEA how I got to the top of the list.  I am happy I did, but I do not know why????  (I do hope mine goes through though!)

Ray


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 23, 2013)

bogey21 said:


> Are you still "furious and upset"?
> 
> George



I would think they would be full of glee and joy now.

Shows one shouldn't jump to conclusions based on something read on the internet...


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 23, 2013)

No it means owners should not believe anything Marriott reps say.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 23, 2013)

KathyPet said:


> No it means owners should not believe anything Marriott reps say.



Good point.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 23, 2013)

KathyPet said:


> No it means owners should not believe anything Marriott reps say.



IMO it's more correct to say that we shouldn't _automatically_ believe anything, based on there being so many TUG reports over the years detailing conflicting info from Marriott.  But TUG's greatest strength is that we usually, eventually, get to the truth.

I'm not saying this to excuse Marriott in any way, but I'd hate for anybody to feel that it's useless to post whatever they hear based on your statement that we shouldn't believe anything they say.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 23, 2013)

KathyPet said:


> Just got off the phone with Marriott resales dept. According to the gentleman I spoke to I called them to list my unit in 2009 and am still on the list of owners who want to sell. In fact I am so close to the top of the list he is going to send me out the formal listing agreement to sign and return. They only maintain about 10 or so formal signed listing agreements for each property. When they sell some off they then contact the next names on the wait list.
> 
> *They have sold 81 platinum MMC weeks in the last 12 months*. If you list with them for Marriott to sell for you you net $4860.00.
> If you do a direct buy back with Marriott you net $2100.00


That are a lot of timeshare weeks at this resort in 12 months.  That is good to know.

I guess that all these weeks have gone in the Trust now and will no longer be available as a week exchange in II.  The writing is on the wall that you'll have to belong to the DC Club if you want to exchange for another Marriott resort.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 23, 2013)

iconnections said:


> That are a lot of timeshare weeks at this resort in 12 months.  That is good to know.
> 
> I guess that all these weeks have gone in the Trust now and will no longer be available as a week exchange in II.  The writing is on the wall that you'll have to belong to the DC Club if you want to exchange for another Marriott resort.



Emmy, all the Weeks that are mentioned in this thread were re-sold to new owners with Marriott acting as the broker between buyer and seller; they are internal resales as opposed to external resales.  They're not being conveyed to the Trust at all (and in fact, can't be enrolled in the DC by the buyers/new owners unless they also bought a DC Points package at the same time as the Weeks.)

What may be conveyed to the Trust are the Weeks that are detailed in the other thread that's linked here, the Weeks that Marriott purchased through their buyback program.


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 23, 2013)

Correct!  These are weeks sold by MMC owners to individuals not weeks that went to the trust.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 24, 2013)

Is Marriott possibly selling only those that were bought directly from Marriott and not on the resale market?

Please tell us if yours was bought from Marriott or bought resale.


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 24, 2013)

I bought direct from MVCI.  If I recall Marriott originally stated that their resale program was only available to owners if they bought directly from MVCI.  It was one of the supposed "benefits" that the sales people used when they were giving you the sales pitch.  However, I am sure that I have read on this forum that owners who have bought resale from another owner have been able to resell through MVCI.  In fact iI recall one poster who made quite a lot of money that way because he had bought resale on EBAY very cheap and then sold through Marriott at the Marriott set resale price.  Even after paying the 40% commission he made a bundle.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 24, 2013)

Years ago (maybe in 2001 or 2002) Marriott sold a week for me that I had purchased resale.  They never asked me where I got the Week although I assume they knew it wasn't from them.  My recollection is that back then the commission was around 20%!!

George


----------



## rsackett (Apr 24, 2013)

Mine is a resale week I bought of a fellow TUGer.

Ray


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 24, 2013)

KathyPet said:


> I bought direct from MVCI.  If I recall Marriott originally stated that their resale program was only available to owners if they bought directly from MVCI.  It was one of the supposed "benefits" that the sales people used when they were giving you the sales pitch.  However, I am sure that I have read on this forum that owners who have bought resale from another owner have been able to resell through MVCI.  In fact iI recall one poster who made quite a lot of money that way because he had bought resale on EBAY very cheap and then sold through Marriott at the Marriott set resale price.  Even after paying the 40% commission he made a bundle.



There have been many similar reports to TUG of external resale Weeks being either bought back or brokered by Marriott Resales Operations.  I think it's a pretty safe bet that how a Week was purchased by the current seller makes no difference at all to them.

Our experience wasn't the same as Kathy's when we bought.  The only thing we were told by the rep was that Marriott had an internal resales mechanism that mostly dealt with high-demand Weeks.  There was no speculation and no guarantee as to which Weeks would (or wouldn't) be eligible at any certain time.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 29, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Emmy, all the Weeks that are mentioned in this thread were re-sold to new owners with Marriott acting as the broker between buyer and seller; they are internal resales as opposed to external resales. They're not being conveyed to the Trust at all (and in fact, can't be enrolled in the DC by the buyers/new owners unless they also bought a DC Points package at the same time as the Weeks.)
> 
> What may be conveyed to the Trust are the Weeks that are detailed in the other thread that's linked here, the Weeks that Marriott purchased through their buyback program.


A senile moment or I will never understand the Marriott system or even want to. I am glad that we only own one week and even regret that but we like the unit and view and certainly the location so will hang on to it until we no longer want or can travel to Hawaii.

I don't remember any more if the sales lady or the guest relations' lady told us during our recent visit that many people would love to own a fixed week/unit because you know what view you get and your week is guaranteed and certainly during spring break, Easter week or during whale season.

Even using many points, you are still behind the people who own there so may not get one of the best ocean or oceanfront views but they are in that category while II trades can be anything. Give me a fixed week/unit for that reason alone. We didn't do an update but just a general information meeting which was very pleasant and low pressure at this resort.

All the Sr. Sales Managers were gone. That was a surprise to me. We talked to one as well as our original sales lady. We stay in touch as I feel that she never lied to us but Marriott changed the program and that is not her fault.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 29, 2013)

iconnections said:


> I don't remember any more if the sales lady or the guest relations' lady told us during our recent visit that many people would love to own a fixed week/unit because you know what view you get and your week is guaranteed and certainly during spring break, Easter week or during whale season.



When I sold my Marriott Weeks many years ago the last to go was my Fixed Week at Monarch on HHI.  I held onto it about 3 years longer than the Floating Weeks I sold primarily for the reasons cited above.

George


----------

